# PC fishing games?



## dank1983man420 (Nov 23, 2012)

This may be an unusual question, but does anyone know of any good pc fishing games that are out or are coming out soon?  I am looking for more of a simulation tournament style, such as driving around a lake from a 8a-4p(like old school Black Bass for NES) rather than the Sega Bass fishing style game that has the ultra fast pace gameplay(minute timers)


Edit:  I forgot to mention I've played Bass Pro Shops: The Strike already along with one other I can't remember the name of


----------



## okidna (Nov 23, 2012)

dank1983man420 said:


> This may be an unusual question, but does anyone know of any good pc fishing games that are out or are coming out soon?  I am looking for more of a simulation tournament style, such as driving around a lake from a 8a-4p(like old school Black Bass for NES) rather than the Sega Bass fishing style game that has the ultra fast pace gameplay(minute timers)
> 
> 
> Edit:  I forgot to mention I've played Bass Pro Shops: The Strike already along with one other I can't remember the name of



Try Rapala Pro Fishing (2004).
It's older than Bass Pro Shops but IMO it's worth trying since you like the tournament style fishing.


----------



## el roro (Nov 27, 2012)

I know a game for you. Try Ocean Fishing, the server just opened last week. Follow the link people for more info:

http://www.gamengame.com/games/online-game-media.asp?online-game-no=71

See you!


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Nov 27, 2012)

Check out these: http://www.mademan.com/mm/10-best-fishing-games-pc.html

Also Bass Masters Classic has a Tournament Edition, but it's a 98/99 release.


----------



## HossHuge (Nov 27, 2012)

You could use the Dolphin Emulator and play Top Angler.


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 27, 2012)

okidna said:


> Try Rapala Pro Fishing (2004).
> It's older than Bass Pro Shops but IMO it's worth trying since you like the tournament style fishing.



Rapala and also The Strike are the two I have tried.  They were pretty good , though not too much replay value



el roro said:


> I know a game for you. Try Ocean Fishing, the server just opened last week. Follow the link people for more info:
> 
> http://www.gamengame.com/games/online-game-media.asp?online-game-no=71
> 
> See you!



Thanks for the information, but I'm not too much into deep sea fishing.  I'm more of a freshwater guy. 



Frag Maniac said:


> Check out these: http://www.mademan.com/mm/10-best-fishing-games-pc.html
> 
> Also Bass Masters Classic has a Tournament Edition, but it's a 98/99 release.



I've tried a few on there already , but I will definitely give a few others on there a shot as well



HossHuge said:


> You could use the Dolphin Emulator and play Top Angler.




Thanks for the tip, I think I will give this a shot on my next day off!

I know there may not be a huge market for fishing games , but I guess it would be nice to see a modern fishing game made with:
-good graphics
-many different options for lures, rods, reels, boats, etc
-realistic weather and fishing patterns
-tournament style
-online with many different friends competing in tournaments or relaxing fishing
-real locations(a lot to start with and more added on with DLC even
-a decent amount of fish types


----------



## irlandezul (Nov 29, 2012)

Try rapala , first one who come into my mind .


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 29, 2012)

Dolphin is an amazing piece of software I have been using for quite some time.  Thanks for the heads up on Top Angler.  I, too, miss the good old days of Super Black Bass


----------

